# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  درخواست برنامه ریزی برای اتمام پایه برای کنکور 96

## bahra

درخواست برنامه ریزی برای اتمام پایه برای کنکور 96

----------


## lRl

:Yahoo (22): الان ملت بایدبرنامه ریزی کنن برات ینی؟
خودت بهترازهرکسی میدونی ک////

----------


## raha..

ی خرده توضیحات بده...

----------


## bahra

خودم عصاب ندارم نمی تونم برنامه بچینم
دوستان اگه کسی داره بندازه تو انجمن

----------


## bahra

> ی خرده توضیحات بده...


کل دوم+تست
کل سوم+تست
خیلی سنگین نباشه سبک هم نباشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## raha..

عزیزم درمورد سطح سوادت توضیح بده

----------


## yasintabriz

> خودم عصاب ندارم نمی تونم برنامه بچینم
> دوستان اگه کسی داره بندازه تو انجمن


حداقلش اینه یه برنامه دانلود کنی با توجه به نیاز خودت تغییرش بدی.این هست مثلا
دانلود برکا 96 - برنامه ریزی رایگان کنکور 96
یا مثلا مال سال پیش که کامله رو برداری
ولی بهترین روش اینه خودت بنویسی چون اون طرف نمیدونه که تو کدوم مبحث مشکل داری کدوم راحته برات یه برنامه عمومیه فقط

----------


## bahra

> عزیزم درمورد سطح سوادت توضیح بده


معدل نهایی 18.56

تست از تشریحی خیلی بهتر

فیزیک تست ضعیف

زبان انگلیسی تافل

ادبیات و زبان فارسی خوب

ریاضی متوسط

شیمی  خوب

زیست ضعیف خیلی

ممنون :Yahoo (5):

----------


## yasintabriz

> معدل نهایی 18.56
> 
> تست از تشریحی خیلی بهتر
> 
> فیزیک تست ضعیف
> 
> زبان انگلیسی تافل
> 
> ادبیات و زبان فارسی خوب
> ...


آخه کیفی گفتی.تراز نمیتونی بگی؟ولی واضحه که زیستت رو باید زیاد کار کنی.همچنین ریاضی رو چون تسلط رسیدنش وقت گیره.فیزیکم همینطور.برنامه قلمچی واسه تابستون خوبه

----------


## bahra

> آخه کیفی گفتی.تراز نمیتونی بگی؟ولی واضحه که زیستت رو باید زیاد کار کنی.همچنین ریاضی رو چون تسلط رسیدنش وقت گیره.فیزیکم همینطور.برنامه قلمچی واسه تابستون خوبه


تراز قلمچی حدود 5400
تراز رزمندگان 7000حدودا

----------


## bahra

> حداقلش اینه یه برنامه دانلود کنی با توجه به نیاز خودت تغییرش بدی.این هست مثلا
> دانلود برکا 96 - برنامه ریزی رایگان کنکور 96
> یا مثلا مال سال پیش که کامله رو برداری
> ولی بهترین روش اینه خودت بنویسی چون اون طرف نمیدونه که تو کدوم مبحث مشکل داری کدوم راحته برات یه برنامه عمومیه فقط


این که خبری نبود

سال پیش رو از کجا بگیرم؟

----------


## yasintabriz

> تراز قلمچی حدود 5400
> تراز رزمندگان 7000حدودا


میدونم سخته شاید حوصلت نمیکشه ولی اگه از الان نتونی واسه خودت برنامه بنویسی قبل کنکور به مشکل میخوری.قرار نیست که بدون ایراد بشه ولی سعی کن حتما خودت بنویسی
این سال پیش 
برکا 95-طرح برنامه ریزی رایگان کنکوری آلم
همینم بد نیس ولی خب شخصی سازی باید بشه

----------


## bahra

> میدونم سخته شاید حوصلت نمیکشه ولی اگه از الان نتونی واسه خودت برنامه بنویسی قبل کنکور به مشکل میخوری.قرار نیست که بدون ایراد بشه ولی سعی کن حتما خودت بنویسی
> این سال پیش 
> برکا 95-طرح برنامه ریزی رایگان کنکوری آلم
> همینم بد نیس ولی خب شخصی سازی باید بشه


مرسی حتما برسی می کنم
دوستان هم اگر برنامه آماده داشتن عکس بگیرن بزارن :Yahoo (99):

----------


## raha..

کل ساعت مطالعاتی ات را :
70 درصد بده به تخصصی و 30 درصد بده عمومی...
زمان تخصصی هم اگر از 100 % حساب کنیم:
40 درصد زیست 
و بقیه دروس هرکدوم 20 درصد 
این برنامه تاعید قابل اجراست و بعد از عید نوروز حتما باید عوض بشه...

----------


## raha..

متوجه شدی یا توضیح بدم؟؟

----------


## bahra

> متوجه شدی یا توضیح بدم؟؟


متوجه شدم
ولی من یه برنامه ریزی نوشته شده و ساعت بندی شده منظورم هست

----------


## mobin9898

> متوجه شدم
> ولی من یه برنامه ریزی نوشته شده و ساعت بندی شده منظورم هست


منم خیلی مثله تو دنبال همچین چیزی بودم ولی کار قشنگی نیست چون هرکس برنامه خودشو داره  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## raha..

برنامه ساعت بندی شده اصلا خوب نیست...
بهش میگن رباتیک.... و تاثیرش تو موفقیت کمه...
البته اگر بخوای اون ساده تره...

----------


## raha..

نهایت باید تو 2 ماه پایه را ببندی و ی پیش خوانی بکنی از چهارم (البته اگر الان سوم باشی)

----------


## bahra

> برنامه ساعت بندی شده اصلا خوب نیست...
> بهش میگن رباتیک.... و تاثیرش تو موفقیت کمه...
> البته اگر بخوای اون ساده تره...


نمی دونم
من تا قبل خرداد برناممم اینطوری بود که از مدرسه که میومدم می خودنم هر درسی آخر شب داخل یه برگه ساعت رو می نوشتم همیشه هم دقت می کردم ساعتم پایین نیاد

----------


## bahra

> نهایت باید تو 2 ماه پایه را ببندی و ی پیش خوانی بکنی از چهارم (البته اگر الان سوم باشی)


سومم امسال میرم 4 رم

کنکور96

----------


## raha..

برنامه ات هم باید 3 دسته کلی داشته باشه: روزانه،هفتگی و ماهانه
مثلا قراره با 6 ساعت شروع کنی به مطالعه :
20 دقیقه برای هرکدوم از دروس عمومی...
110 دقیقه زبان
55 دقیقه بقیه دروس
5 دیقه هم اضافه...

----------


## Hossein.A

> متوجه شدم
> ولی من یه برنامه ریزی نوشته شده و ساعت بندی شده منظورم هست





> برنامه ساعت بندی شده اصلا خوب نیست...
> بهش میگن رباتیک.... و تاثیرش تو موفقیت کمه...
> البته اگر بخوای اون ساده تره...


دقیقا برنامه ریزی ساعتی هیچوقت جواب نداده . 
تهش همون 1 هفته اول . بعدش ول میکنین . 
علتشم اینکه شما هر روز حالتون فرق میکنه . 
روزایی که حالتون عالیه باید از درسایی که سختتر هستن شروع کنین ! ولی روزایی که حالتون خوش نیست باید از درسایی که با خوندن اونها لذت میبرین شروع کرد !

بیشتر برنامه ریزی حجمی زمانی به نظرم بهتره . 

یعنی شما میگی فرضا میگی تا اخر تابستون من باید پایه رو ببندم !
بعد میای ریزتر میشی تویه هفته ! بعدشم توی روزانه ! 
از این ریزتر نیازی نیست . 
بعد هم میاین میگین امروز باید فلان قدر از حجم کتاب درسی رو بخونم !
برنامه ای که فردا میخواین پیاده کنین رو حتما شب قبلش قبل خواب بریزین . برنامتون زیاد نباید سنگین یا سبک باشه . واقع بینانه برنامه ریزی کنین . 
یه دفترچه یادداشت واسه اینکار داشته باشین خوبه . بعد اینکه وظیفتون رو انجام دادین روی اون کار خط بکشین . اینکار بهتون اعتماد به نفس میده . 
فکر اینم نباشین که اینکار بچه بازیه . اگه بچه بازی بود و تاثیر نداشت الان منه 25 ساله واسه کارای روزانم از این کارا نمیکردم !!!

کل زندگیتونو میتونین از این طریق با برنامه ریزی روزانه پیش ببرین جلو .

اگه سعی کنین اول از همه کارای دفترچه رو انجام بدین تا تایم خالی داشته باشین واسه انجام کارای غیر ضروری . تازه متوجه میشین که در روز چقدر وقت اضافه دارین که واقعا الکی میگذره

----------


## raha..

حالا مثلا سال دوم باید توی 1 ماه بخونی 
پس برای ی درسی مثل شیمی با 5 تا فصل با روزی 55 دیقه باید بعد از نهایت 2 هفته کامل تموم شه ...
اما نکته اصلی برنامه اینجاست که شما هر روز دروس روز قبل مرور میکنین 
و بعد از 3 روز شروع میکنی به تست مبحثی زدن ...
بعداز 1 هفته کلی و...

----------


## raha..

نکته اصلی هر برنامه تو مرورها وتست هاشه...
پس حتما بهش اهمیت بده...

----------


## POlyhYmNia

بچه ها کسی این برکا رو گرفته؟ برنامه ریزی آلم... چطوره؟ من الان دیدم مثلا 1 هفته وقت گذاشته واسه انگلیسی و ریاضی... ریاضی چی؟ اصن برنامه اش چجوریه؟ جالب شد

----------


## yasintabriz

> بچه ها کسی این برکا رو گرفته؟ برنامه ریزی آلم... چطوره؟ من الان دیدم مثلا 1 هفته وقت گذاشته واسه انگلیسی و ریاضی... ریاضی چی؟ اصن برنامه اش چجوریه؟ جالب شد


لینک 95شو گذاشتم ببین چطوره دیگه.من یه نگاه اجمالی داشتم بد نیست ولی برنامه شخصی همیشه بهتره

----------


## k1ronaldo

دوستان من خودم میخوام برنامه بریزم ولی بلد نیستم کسی میتوته راهنمایی کنه ؟

----------


## mohamad1378

> تراز قلمچی حدود 5400
> تراز رزمندگان 7000حدودا


الان تو به این میگی تست قوی>؟

----------


## Hellion

یه چیزی هست به اسم "search" تو انگلیسی تلفظش میشه سرچ  و فارسیش میشه جست و جو .. خیلی چیز جالبیه باور کن نترس اصلا ازش حالا تو یه بار امتحان کن ضرر نمیکنی یه بار سرچ بکن

----------


## k1ronaldo

> یه چیزی هست به اسم "search" تو انگلیسی تلفظش میشه سرچ  و فارسیش میشه جست و جو .. خیلی چیز جالبیه باور کن نترس اصلا ازش حالا تو یه بار امتحان کن ضرر نمیکنی یه بار سرچ بکن


چه ژالب

----------


## FaMa77

بهترین برنامه ریزیو خودت میتونی انجام میدی نه هیچکس دیگه ای و نه حتی مشاوران برجسته!
این عبارتو تو انجمن سرچ کن:
برنامه ریزی به روش قرعه کشی جام جهانی
من با این برای خودم برنامه ریختم البته تا قبل شروع کلاسای کنکور!

----------


## Hellion

> چه ژالب


دوس داشتی ? :Yahoo (1):

----------


## k1ronaldo

> دوس داشتی ?


اره

----------


## iDuff

واقعا تاسف آوره

شما میگی حوصله و اعصاب ندارم برنامه بچینم

در ضمن مگه اینجا مغازس اومدی میگی یه برنامه بده؟

برو پیش یه مشاور خصوصیاتت رو بگیره بعد بهت برنامه بده همینطوری نمیشه برنامه داد 

اون برنامه هایی هم که میزارن عمومی الکیه همش

----------


## shirin998

> واقعا تاسف آوره
> 
> شما میگی حوصله و اعصاب ندارم برنامه بچینم
> 
> در ضمن مگه اینجا مغازس اومدی میگی یه برنامه بده؟
> 
> برو پیش یه مشاور خصوصیاتت رو بگیره بعد بهت برنامه بده همینطوری نمیشه برنامه داد 
> 
> اون برنامه هایی هم که میزارن عمومی الکیه همش



درسته هرکس برنامشو باید طبق خصوصیات بگیره.ولی شاید به درد ی نفر خورد...نه اینکه الکی باشه

----------

